# Lyceian Arcana - the Elements of Magic Expansion is here!



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2004)

*[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_3932.gif[/imager]The sequel to the immensely popular Elements of Magic: Revised is here!*   [size=-1](Note that this product is an expansion for    _Elements    of Magic: Revised_, EN Publishing's d20 magic system. _Lyceian    Arcana_ is not a stand-alone product.)[/size]

_ In an abandoned classroom in the Lyceum, three mages stand together, channeling their energies into a desperate ritual spell. Their enemies, dreamborn monsters bent on destroying the physical world, are half a continent away, seeking an artifact whose location had been sealed in the Lyceum’s vaults. The heroes’ only chance of getting there in time is this daring teleportation. They have been dodging charmed spell duelists and bribed effigist priests all day, and they hope that now they might have enough of a reprieve to perform the dangerous ritual. Their allies and bodyguards look on expectantly.

_ _Suddenly, the doors to the classroom burst open, and in strides a Ragesian inquisitor, ancient and powerful, flanked by a hulking pair of biomantically-created beasts. Magically shielded by his bearskull mask, the inquisitor throws forward his hand with a fierce snarl, and his beasts charge. The bodyguards of the three mages hold the monsters at bay, while a master of the martial art of Tel-Shalanth tumbles across the room, hoping to disrupt the Inquisitor’s energy before he can cast a spell._ 

_Nobody casts_ magic missile. 

     E.N. Publishing’s Elements    of Magic – Revised Edition gave you a system to create any sort of spell you desired on the fly, breaking free of the traditional forms of d20 magic. In Lyceian Arcana, we present guidelines, examples, and new rules to help you turn that system of game mechanics into any sort of magical world you desire. Discover an academy’s worth of knowledge, including: 





Nine sample magical traditions, including the Dreamers of the Inner Path – mages who draw power from the horrors they find in their dreams – and the Taranesti Diabolists – opportunistic dark Elves who gain their greatest powers by bartering with the infernal.
Conversions of the core spellcasting classes, to let you use the _Elements      of Magic_ system while keeping the same feel in your games.
Five new magical classes, such as the Godhand – a warrior who receives magical boons from his deity – and the Anima – a flexible class that lets any character imbue herself with permanent magical abilities.
Twenty-five magical tradition feats, a way to make yourself part of a particular magical tradition far more easily than taking a prestige class.
Expanded magic item and spellcasting rules. Create intelligent items, or      cast powerful spells in massive rituals.
Information on the Lyceum itself, an academy devoted to teaching diverse magical knowledge, and a perfect way to introduce the _Elements of Magic_      system to an existing game.
_Lyceian Arcana_ is available from RPGNow.com!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 26, 2004)

How do these look?

Test One, sized for a banner ad.






Test Two, sized for a thread.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 26, 2004)

*Q. What does 'Lyceian' refer to?

A. *  Historically, the Greek thinker Aristotle taught philosophy and science at his school, a converted gymnasium called the Lyceum, located near a temple to Lycian Apollo, a god who was renowned for his great knowledge and wisdom.  Aristotle would stroll along the Lyceum’s covered walkways, lecturing to his students as he walked, teaching logic, rhetoric, ethics, and metaphysics.  Indeed, many believe that it was at the Lyceum that the foundation for all Western learning was laid.

In the spirit of that prominent school, _Elements of Magic - Lyceian Arcana_ meanders through worlds’ worth of different types of magic, providing information on many diverse topics as if it were itself an academy of sorcerous learning.  Particularly, however, this school holds the secret of true magic, spells and rituals whose history and legends resonate with a great power.  Enjoy your stay at the Lyceum, and let us encourage you to sample magical knowledge from many sources.  And, if you use the knowledge here to discover your own new magic, perhaps you can return some day, and share your wisdom.



Oh, and also, I misspelled "Lycian" the first few hundred times I mentioned the book, so it's "Lyceian" now.  My apologies to Apollo.


----------



## Archus (Dec 26, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> How do these look?
> 
> Test One, sized for a banner ad.
> 
> ...




They look pretty good.  I did wonder briefly what the orc was offering the human to smoke  - but that wasn't the initial impression, only after I stared at it for a while wondering if anything could be wrong with it.


----------

